# Tice is done



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just heard it on the Viking post game radio that his contract will not be renewed. One down, one Pepper to go. Thankyou Mr. Brad Johnson! HOPEFULLY you put the dent into the organization it needed to realize you don't need to be the strongest or biggest QB to win, just one who knows how to take care of the ball and take what a defense gives you.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2277493


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Yup
heard the same thing. I would also like to see pepper on a different team.

Brad is a good QB but he is by no means the future of the Vikes.

It will be interesting to see who Ziggy is talking to.

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're going to have a lot of $$$ for next year, they could double what they have now without Pepper.

Whoever takes the QB position, they'll need that O-line to stay healthy and it should be good. Should be interesting to see if they get aggresive this offseason.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sure hope they do something this off-season! :wink:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I thought Ziggy would have shown more respect for Tice than what he did after Sundays game. Its one thing to fire a coach but to do it the day of a victory that shows total disregard for what he had to go through this season. And for players to hear from the press.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I heard it was Tice himself who asked that it be released to the press immediately.So I wouldn't put it on wilf ....he did what Tice wanted.He asked him if he wanted to wait until Monday morning and Tice said NO!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That's right Ken.


> There have been questions and comments about how and when we decided to inform Mike of our decision. Let me address that issue briefly. First, there is no easy way or good time to let someone know that their contract will not be renewed. We have great respect for Mike and once a final decision was made we did not want him to twist in the wind another night. The bottom line is it was a tough decision and a difficult thing to do and we informed Mike as soon as we could which is also something he requested.


Zygi Wilf

Here is a link to the rest of the press conf..........
http://www.vikings.com/news_detail_OBJE ... C1206.html


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hopefully we'll get a good coach but i liked tice, i mean to go 7-2 the last 9 games is pretty good, but there is always a stretch of like 6-9 games te past 3 years were we suck. We need FIX that.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

7-2 against who???? They beat a decent NY Giants team in that stretch but who else did they beat?? A bears team that had all its starters, for the most part, sitting on the bench!! They didn't play anybody worth a crap in that 7-2 stretch except the Steelers who dismantled them!!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Last i checked they're all pros, anyone could win any day of the week. Making the NFL is no walk in the park.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well I would have to say I like the way they are starting out the off-season  Hopefully they make some more big moves again this year, I think the team will really come together since there will be a different coach in.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

This is a quote of what owner Zygi Wilf said:
Q: You are 25 Million dollars under the cap right now. The previous owner wasn't willing to spend the money. Are you willing to do that?

A: "I think everyone here who has gotten to know me knows that my goal is to get a championship here. I will do whatever it takes within the guidelines. Money will not be an object to get myself a championship. "

I am excited to see waht they do during the off season


----------

